# Wild...



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

Grullo Kiger from Riddle Mtn.










Wild in Oregon










Wranglers moving horses


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow I like the top one. I'm in love,


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Oooh, Beautiful!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

The grulla kiger, Is that a Grulla Dun or something? because all Kigers are shades of dun and I didn't see a dorsel stripe. Just wondering, thanks! :wink:


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

Grullo (or grulla if it's a mare) is an officially recognized color of Kiger. The majority are duns, but they can also come in grullo, red dun, black (called lobo black, as you can generally see the stripe), bay, gray and roan. These are the colors that are naturally in the Kiger and Riddle Mt HMAs and recognized by the Steens Mt. Kiger Registry. You can read about it in the frequently asked questions portion from their website: http://www.kigers.com/smkr/smkrfacs.html

But yes, Riddler has got a stripe. You're just seeing him with his winter coat. As his name would suggest, he comes from Riddle Mt. HMA.


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

wow what beauties! any chance of more photo's?  I've got a thing for wildies at the moment. Have you trained any of these from wild?
If so can you tell us about it, I am really interested!


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Tumai, very happy to supply a fellow wild lover with pics and info! We've got three right now. I posted them in my intro, but will do so again here.

Quiet Storm was adopted just over a year ago; she was our first BLM mustang (we had a reservation mustang a few years ago.) She was a yearling when we adopted her, so just two now. We bring her to school and 4-H programs where we talk to people about the Wild Horse and Burro Program.










In the winter, she's super fuzzy, but summer time she slicks out nice!



















In January we got a call about a couple of two year olds that had been adopted at the same time as Quiet Storm. Their adopters needed to move, and since they didn't yet have title, they had to surrender their horses back to the BLM. Sunny was one of them. Underweight, lice infested, and never touched (including hoof trimming), plus a severe distrust of humans. Instead of leaving her in the 'system', we paid to have her title transfered to our name. This means we pay for her upkeep instead of tax dollars. She's coming along slowly, but surely. It took nearly three months to touch the right side of her body, and I'll be calling the vet out to put her completely under to get those feet done; they're actually longer now that she's been able to graze some. 




























Our third mustang came just this month. Her name is Jet, she's yet another two year old (some day I'll have something old enough to ride) and she's already over 16 hands. A huge contrast to the other two, who are just over 13 hands each (they're small, she's tall by comparison to most.) The pics are of her in the adoption pen, checking out her new home shortly after unloading, and halterless in one of the paddocks. She's super curious, which is a nice change of pace compared to Sunny!




























As for more photos...hon, I've overloaded my computer to the point that my husband had to build me a new one to accomodate all my pictures! :lol: I'll post more as time goes by. I've got pics of the horses at the holding facilities and from different adoptions. Lots and lots...and then lots more. Your appetite will be well fed :wink:


----------

